# Baillie haylage



## L&M (10 May 2010)

Does anyone use their haylage, and if so what are your opinions? To save money I am considering buying the 150 kgs (medium) bales, but as we do not have a tractor, can this weight be maneovered without?
Thanks


----------



## BigRed (10 May 2010)

My friend buys their haylage for her 2 horses.  I have bought 2 of the bales from her.  It is very consistent quality and nice stuff.  It arrives on pallets, so you have the opportunity to get them to put it in the best place for your use.  They are big, heavy bales and my friend, (and I) use a sack barrow - with pneumatic tyres to move them around.  I was going to buy a full load for myself and I admit I was concerned about moving them around because without a tractor you are not going to be able to pile them up once they come off the pallet.  However I lost my horse last week, so I never got to buy them in bulk.


----------



## irish_only (10 May 2010)

I have 2/3 loads a year. Their haylage is absolutely cracking stuff, quality, consistent and just damned yummy. My horses think it is chocolate cake - with cream on top!!
Service is top notch too.
You can man handle them if you put your mind to it.
Highly recommended.


----------



## L&M (10 May 2010)

Brill - thanks for your opinions!


----------



## happihorse (10 May 2010)

I have been buying their haylage for about three years now.  I only have one horse (and a companion pony) on it and I use about a bale per week.  We have plenty of storage space so I buy a year's supply every Autumn.  It arrives on apllets, with eight bales per pallet and they unload it on a fork lift truck.  (If you can have it unloaded where you want it you shouldn't have to move it much.)

To keep it fresh and avoid waste, when I open a bale I bag it up (using the bags from my cardboard bedding) into feed size amounts.  We move one bale into an empty stable to do this.  I can just about move a bale on my own (rolling it around to the required area and putting it on a sack truck (with solid wheels) to move it across the yard), but between my Dad and I it is easy.

I used to buy Horsehage and it was costing a small fortune.  I saved about 35% off my haylage bill when I started using Baillie Haylage.  What's more, the quality is fantastic, the service is great and there is absolutely no waste!


----------



## Jackpotsstud (10 May 2010)

We use Baillie Haylage and we're really pleased with it.  Quality is really consistent and the company are very helpful.

Bales are very heavy - don't think we could manage to move them.


----------



## wonkey_donkey (12 May 2010)

Another thumbs up for Baillie Haylage. I've been using them for years cos I won't compromise on good quality forage for my lot .
Don't think I would risk my back moving the bales though !!


----------



## miller (13 May 2010)

Use a different local supplier to Baillies and quality just as good but my post was to say we have 150kgs occasionally from our supplier and the 300kgs square bales and can move them between me and OH - occasionally need to do first lift with a lunge line under and pull them up but after that can get them rolling fine.


----------



## sallyann64 (26 August 2017)

I ordered the 150KG bales, the Haylage is lovely but the bales weighed under 100KG each even though they advertise them at approx 150kg. Felt rather cheated by the company so would advise checking the weight of your bales.


----------



## ycbm (26 August 2017)

sallyann64 said:



			I ordered the 150KG bales, the Haylage is lovely but the bales weighed under 100KG each even though they advertise them at approx 150kg. Felt rather cheated by the company so would advise checking the weight of your bales.
		
Click to expand...

Same. Great quality, 150 kg bales weighed 100 kilos average.


----------



## sallyann64 (26 August 2017)

I work out my feed by weight, so I calculated what I needed for the winter, and ordered 6 pallets which should have been 7200KG. Because they only weigh 100KG the amount of haylage I got was 4800KG, a whopping 2400kg short!!


----------



## sallyann64 (26 August 2017)

ycbm said:



			Same. Great quality, 150 kg bales weighed 100 kilos average.
		
Click to expand...

Default Re: Baillie haylage
I work out my feed by weight, so I calculated what I needed for the winter, and ordered 6 pallets which should have been 7200KG. Because they only weigh 100KG the amount of haylage I got was 4800KG, a whopping 2400kg short!!


----------



## bubsqueaks (6 September 2017)

happihorse said:



			I have been buying their haylage for about three years now.  I only have one horse (and a companion pony) on it and I use about a bale per week.  We have plenty of storage space so I buy a year's supply every Autumn.  It arrives on apllets, with eight bales per pallet and they unload it on a fork lift truck.  (If you can have it unloaded where you want it you shouldn't have to move it much.)

To keep it fresh and avoid waste, when I open a bale I bag it up (using the bags from my cardboard bedding) into feed size amounts.  We move one bale into an empty stable to do this.  I can just about move a bale on my own (rolling it around to the required area and putting it on a sack truck (with solid wheels) to move it across the yard), but between my Dad and I it is easy.

I used to buy Horsehage and it was costing a small fortune.  I saved about 35% off my haylage bill when I started using Baillie Haylage.  What's more, the quality is fantastic, the service is great and there is absolutely no waste!
		
Click to expand...

I'm interested in ordering the 150 bags but I thought once opened you had to use the bag up within 5 days? So will this be a problem as I only have 2 ponies on it?


----------



## ycbm (6 September 2017)

bubsqueaks said:



			I'm interested in ordering the 150 bags but I thought once opened you had to use the bag up within 5 days? So will this be a problem as I only have 2 ponies on it?
		
Click to expand...

They aren't 150kg, they are only  100kg on average. Factor that into your costs. A bale will normally be OK for ten days, especially in winter.


----------



## cobgoblin (6 September 2017)

I used Baillie haylage for years....it's good haylage...but being such a distance away I can only order a full load, which I can no longer use since we lost the big boy.
I never found the bales to be up to weight either. It will last for 10 days after opening in cool weather though because it's quite dry.


----------



## sallyann64 (6 September 2017)

cobgoblin said:



			I used Baillie haylage for years....it's good haylage...but being such a distance away I can only order a full load, which I can no longer use since we lost the big boy.
I never found the bales to be up to weight either. It will last for 10 days after opening in cool weather though because it's quite dry.
		
Click to expand...

I complained about the weight of the bales (they are advertised on their website at 150kg but mine only weighed 100kg) and Baillie refunded me one third of the cost of the 150kg bales. Beware if you work out your feed by weight


----------



## cobgoblin (6 September 2017)

sallyann64 said:



			I complained about the weight of the bales (they are advertised on their website at 150kg but mine only weighed 100kg) and Baillie refunded me one third of the cost of the 150kg bales. Beware if you work out your feed by weight
		
Click to expand...

LOL...in that case they owe me a fortune!


----------



## sallyann64 (6 September 2017)

O dear how awful
After I complained (politely) Baillie refunded the pallet I had opened and came and took the other 5 pallets away, leaving me to find another supplier.


----------



## cobgoblin (6 September 2017)

They didn't like being told they were underweight then?


----------



## sallyann64 (6 September 2017)

No definitely not. 
I think they just wanted to take them away asap because they knew they were all underweight


----------

